

Socialcam: A Look At Justin.tv’s Upcoming ‘Instagram for Video’ - BvS
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/18/socialcam-a-look-at-justin-tvs-upcoming-instagram-for-video/

======
rbreve
Will socialcam have retro-vintage effects?

------
ojbyrne
And instagram and picplz will add video within a week.

It's just impressive to me how the VC community works.

(twitter|groupon|zynga|other hot startup) meets (video|html
5.0|smartphones|other hot technology).

~~~
jamiequint
The technology to deliver that video well isn't do-able in a week. Socialcam
will probably benefit from the years of experience the Justin.tv team has
dealing with problems related to efficient storage and delivery of video
content.

~~~
ojbyrne
It's hard to believe that companies that share photos from phones that do
video haven't been working furiously on supporting video. Now they'll just
intensify their effort.

------
lawfulfalafel
Pinoy-grams for the rest of us.

